# Ruger Old Army vs Wild Hog, what do ya'll think?



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

A bunch of us here in Tennessee are getting together to have a wild hog hunt Feb. 25th up at Big South Fork. Since I only have a Muzzle Loading Big Game permit I'll be using my Austin & Halleck Flint Mt. Rifle. I just got a Ruger Old Army in a swap with plans of using it for a back up gun on the hunt. I was wondering if the Old Army, loaded with 40grs of 3fg and a .457" round ball would be enough for a wild hog at say, 25yrds. What about out to 50 yrds? I should be getting close to 1000 fps with that load, guess I need to break out the ol' Chrony and test it to see. Accuracy should be good so I'm not worried about that too much. 
Have any of ya'll used the Ruger Old Army to hunt hog or deer with? What load did you use, how did it work, what are your general thoughts on it? Talk to ya'll later.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

A Ruger Old Army loaded as hot as you can go (something like 43 grains of FFF) and topped with a conical bullet (not roundball), is the equivilant of a .44 Special. So yes I would say that it is good to 25 yards, and at 50 if you will do your part it will do its. :sniper:

I have a friend in Virginia who killed a Black Bear with one, he had to shoot it 3 times, but still, thats pretty good. :sniper:

:beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

GUNS&AMMO did a write up a few months ago about this you might want to did out a back issue and check it out.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll go thru my gun mags and see if I can find an artical on it. Lee has a conical hollow point bullet mold that would be "killer" from the looks of it. I think a round ball would work as long as I pass on any of the larger hogs and keep it to 200lbs and under. I'm just trying to keep it simple(K.I.S.S.) by only taking one gun if I can get away with it. I know my flintlock would take a hog and I'll probably use the Ruger as a back up gun but if it does hit well at 25 yrds. I may skip the flintlock all together and just use the pistol. Thanks for the info. talk to ya'll later. :wink:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey, keep us posted. Sounds like a neat adventure. Good luck on finding a load. I will keep my eyes open too for one.

Good luck


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

If memory serves I think I was using 40grs. of 3fg and a .457" round ball in this gun. I used to own it, swapped it to my buddy Steve in AL. and now I've gotten it back in a trade,LOL. 
I'd still like to try and take a hog with the Austin & Halleck flintlock though, that'd shut up some of those inline shootin' babies around here, LOL. :lol: 
Either way it's going to be a challenge, flintlock or pistol.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder how Frank made out? That old G&A article reports using 220gr conicals with 40gr of Triple 7 at 1200 ft/sec. Triple 7 has changed modern blackpowder hunting. You'd never get those ballistics with pyrodex and trip[le seven has turned the Old Army into a magnum handgun. I'd forgo the round balls and go for mass for penetration. In the article they penetrated the full length of the boar most of the time if I remember. You can either cast the bulets your self or there's awebsite making and selling the .456, 210 or 220 gr bullets. I found they woprk great with my 7 1/2 Ruger but went with .454 200 gr bullets with spg lube for the 5 1/2er because the loading lever is shorter and easier to use on them. The 5 1/2er has become a regular packing pistol, throwing out the 200 gr bullet at around 1050 ft/sec like a warm .44 special.


----------

